# Indie Make Up: Lime Crime



## MissPanther (Jan 22, 2011)

I have yet to try this brand, however I have certainly fallen in love with their wonderful selection of colours and the amazing photo shoots that they've done! It's beautiful!

  	http://www.limecrimemakeup.com/pages/Get-the-look.html#

  	Has anyone come across, and/or tried their products before?


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jan 23, 2011)

Im totally put off by all the drama. Doe seems like a bit of a whingebag. There are plenty of indie companies out there with better business ethics and superior products (Sugarpill, Fyrinnae, Shiro to name a few.)

  	Im sort of intrigued to try the products but I wouldn't wanna spend money on it.


----------



## katred (Jan 23, 2011)

I keep hearing rumours about drama surrounding this brand, but I've never heard an explanation of what the issues actually are. can someone explain to me?


----------



## MissPanther (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow, I've never heard anything about drama! I just saw the pictures and liked the way they did make up


----------



## MissPanther (Jan 23, 2011)

Alright, so I did some research on the drama that people were talking about, and here's a link to someone who seems to have done a lot of research on this matter.

  	http://www.lipsticksandlightsabers.com/2010/01/lime-crime-beneath-glitter.html

  	The one thing that ticks me off the most is that the owner of Lime Crime thinks that she can threaten people with "legal action" for stating their opinion. For any cosmetic reviewers out there who have done a review on Lime Crime, I'd like to kindly remind you that she can't actually sue you because of one of the most important points of the N. American legal system: Freedom of Speech. 

  	So don't worry about her baseless threats, because even if she TRIES to take it to court, you'll eventually be considered "Not Guilty" since you were just stating your opinion.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Jan 23, 2011)

The understanding I have of the whole situation is that Lime Crime is suspected of buying its products from wholesalers and repackaging them, despite its claims of uniqueness or products that Doe Deere carefully crafted herself. The entire situation is pretty over-dramatized. MANY companies buy from wholesalers, which is why you can find the same "88 color palette" or "120 color palette" from all of the Coastal Scents, BH Cosmetics, etc. types of companies out there on the web. They all buy it from the same manufacturer and just package them up differently and advertise them differently. What Lime Crime is suspected of doing is nothing new or crazy, in my opinion. If they are repackaging wholesale items, the statements they make stating otherwise are pretty shady, but nothing to get your panties in a twist about.

  	As for the demands and threats about litigation or suing this or that person... Meh. Every popular blogger and their mother has received one of those types of legal threats, no? The email threats quoted in the Lipstick & Light Sabers blog _do _sound pretty nuts, but I haven't the slightest idea what the original allegedly-defamatory post said (since the girl was told to take it down and then did so), so we don't know how deserved (or undeserved) the threat was. I'm all about freedom of speech, but let's not forget that there are laws against slander and libel for a reason.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jan 24, 2011)

The original review is around somewhere. I cant find it at the moment but Its nothing extreme at all. Just a fair review :S


----------



## Hilde (Jan 24, 2011)

Please do your research on this brand before considering buying. There are plenty of websites/blogs and youtube videos on this drama and I would never buy from LC or reccomend it to others.


----------



## jjjenko (Jan 24, 2011)

^^^ yuppp. would never buy from them. they are so shady!


----------



## MissPanther (Jan 25, 2011)

I think the main reason everyone dislikes the owner of Lime Crime so much is because of the way she lies -- There are plenty of indie make up and large scale companies who do buy ingredients from other manufacturers, only to sell it under their name. However they don't claim it as their own special recipe, and they certainly don't threat legal action against those who give good reviews. Of course those who just completely slander a company are in the wrong in their own way, but from my observation I believe those two key factors are certainly to blame for a strong dislike of Lime Crime.


----------



## jjjenko (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree that other brands do that too. But in LC's case the owner is a shady liar... so why buy their products and support them?


----------



## katred (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the information! Personally, I've worked for companies that buy entire products from other wholesalers and simply repackage them. It's a fairly common practice, particularly in the cosmetics industry, where smaller players simply do not have the resources to develop products at the same speed as industry giants like L'Oreal. The difference there is that those companies are forced to validate any product claims and conduct safety and efficacy testing before releasing anything on the market. Lime Crime can get away with not doing this because the operation is so small. I could care less about the repackaging honestly, because everyone does it (even giants like L,Oreal do it- it's just that they do it by buying the other company and their formula). What does concern me is that, if she's buying finished or mostly finished product, the lack of control over ingredients and safety makes me cringe.

  	I definitely think that her reactions made the situation a hundred times worse. She needs someone with a cool head to handle her PR and she needs someone to tell her that business is business and she can't take it as a personal insult when someone doesn't like her product. That's part of life.


----------



## Rita Baumann (Jan 26, 2011)

I actually have a few Lime Crime eye dust shades - in my opinion, they are okay.  Not great - not poor - just kinda average.  I have Lime Criminal, Cleopatra (which is discontinued), Siren, Medusa and Empress.  You have to use them wet in order for the color to be vibrant.  For the price, they are not a good deal.

  	On the other hand, the lipsticks are great.  I have Cosmopop and Retrofuturist.  They are pretty, pigmented, and very long lasting.  The packaging is a bit Kindergarten, but meh.

  	I'm kinda with the other posters about the drama - it turns me off.  I bought all the stuff I have before I found out about the drama.  


  	I would highly recommend Sugarpill for the bright colors.  I have her entire line.  The colors are fantastic, very blendable, and you get more product for your money.  I like the Lime Crime lipsticks, but I think the OCC lip tars have the bright colors and are a better bargain.


----------



## EmWyllie (Feb 19, 2011)

I received one of the pigments from a reseller as a sample to try out and it's horrible. It's flaky, the fallout it just terrible and it stained skin and brushes. I really disliked the product and I'm really put off by the bullshit that went on with all of those reviews.


----------



## Nicala (Feb 20, 2011)

Lime Crime's business ethics are enough to keep me away from it.


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 9, 2011)

Okay so I read about the drama....... but I still kinda really want to try the Mint To Be lipstick. I haven't seen a color like it before. Has anyone else?


----------



## Hilde (Apr 25, 2011)

I have seen many of her lipsticks been successfully duped with OCC liptars. Maybe someone could try mixing the white one and the green one and go from there?


----------



## LisaOrestea (Apr 25, 2011)

Jasmine from High Voltage Cosmetics made me a lipstick that colour to match my hair  Its called Orestea and its for sale on the website.

http://hvcosmetics.zxq.net/lipcandy.html

	heres a pic of me wearing it: http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0094375598802_510983801_6328532_7718179_n.jpg


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 27, 2011)

I ended up buying it anyways, despite the controversies, and I'm actually really happy with it. It's really opaque and creamy, and the color is perfect. I also really like that it's in tube form. (thanks for the link though Lisa!)

  	I really like the packaging, the shipping was fast, and they somehow found my blog review on Mint To Be and gave me a shoutout on their facebook, giving me tons of pageviews and some new followers. That really makes me happy.

  	So all in all, I'm very satisfied. Enough so to buy from them again today. The product was great, and I've paid more for lower quality, so I'm willing to ignore the drama and just enjoy what I get. That's my opinion anyways. *shrug*


----------



## Snarkling (Apr 28, 2011)

LisaOrestea said:


> heres a pic of me wearing it: http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0094375598802_510983801_6328532_7718179_n.jpg


	I love that color! It looks amazing on you!

  	Sigh.... I really need to stop liking stuff.


----------



## Meisje (May 28, 2011)

I wanted to update this... I have been trying to get a great blue color for a while. I got Peacocky, but it's more of a gloss and it never does the "dry down" that other people experience. Too mushy, moves around. Earlier I was looking at Jangsara's swatches of NYX Jumbo Pencils on MakeupGeek and then the ones of the new shades on Temptalia:
  	http://www.temptalia.com/nyx-jumbo-eye-pencils-review-photos-swatches-pure-gold-electric-blue-purple-velvet-rocky-mountain-green

  	I have the Electric Blue and noticed that it swatches pretty much like Lime Crime's Oh No She Didn't. I happen to have that pencil... went in and smeared it on my lips and voila, perfect blue (no pun intended re: the anime):


----------



## FafiNati (Aug 29, 2011)

The thing that appeals to me most is their packaging. After reading this. I think I'll leave well alone.


----------



## apocalypgloss (Sep 2, 2011)

Honestly, their lipsticks are identical to cremesheens.  So much so that I suspect that MAC is very quietly providing private label distributorship under another name.


----------



## arvika (Dec 16, 2011)

I wanted a few of the lipsticks from their line before I heard about the drama (based solely on the packaging, of course). After reading about the owner trying to sue a bunch of people, I talked myself out of it by buying a few Heatherette lipsticks from a blog sale...each for less than the $16 the owner of LC was charging!


----------



## saintifying (Dec 23, 2011)

i bought a lipstick and it was awful. dry, cakey, and not to mention it broke off the base the first time i used it. i emailed and they told me basically "sorry, nothing we can do". will not buy again


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 23, 2011)

I keep thinking about getting one of their lipglosses but I always remember this thread and I leave the website!


----------

